# w00t!!



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

I tuned my first piano today! WOOHOO!!!! 

Too bad it took 5 hours!


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

Did you get some training to do this?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Only some experimentation, and lots of research.


----------



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

*this is mean*

Heres a neat trick; tune each string a very tiny bit sharper that it should be as you tune, increasing the sharpness as you go. The player will know something's wrong, but not quite _what_


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

That's mean!

I like it!
...but I wouldn't do that to myself.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

godzillaviolist said:


> Heres a neat trick; tune each string a very tiny bit sharper that it should be as you tune, increasing the sharpness as you go. The player will know something's wrong, but not quite _what_


nasty Nasty Nasty


----------

